# Raptors @ Clippers, Nov. 23rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (1-10) @ *Los Angeles Clippers* (8-2)
November 23rd, 2005, 10:30 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CASSELL, SAM" TITLE="CASSELL, SAM" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/twolves/CASSELL, SAM.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MOBLEY, CUTINO" TITLE="MOBLEY, CUTINO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/MOBLEY, CUTINO.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MAGGETTE, COREY" TITLE="MAGGETTE, COREY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/MAGGETTE, COREY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BRAND, ELTON" TITLE="BRAND, ELTON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/BRAND, ELTON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KAMAN, CHRIS" TITLE="KAMAN, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/clippers/KAMAN, CHRIS.jpg">
*Sam Cassell, Cuttino Mobley, Corey Maggette, Elton Brand, Chris Kaman*</center>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Cassell almost looks human from that photo depth, doesn't he?

Maybe that was the idea.

"Can you scoot back a little, Sam? That's great. A little more? Ok. A little more? Yeah, go ahead and lift that stool and push it back a good foot. Little more. Liiiiiiittle more. Ok, sit down and lean way back. Perfect. Now shake your head a little so it comes out a bit fuzzy. Perfect," *snap!*

After we rode Bosh into the ground last night it looks like we'll be in for another tough one in Clipperland. This team has been storming through the early part of the season.

Wish we had Mike Curry to stick on Brand again.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

this one might be hard to watch...and it has nothing to do with the late start...


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it will be interesting to see Hoffa guard Kamen, Kamens fairly athletic for his size so I can see some early foul trouble for Hoff


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

100


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I predict a 116-111 Raps win. 
Raps go 2-10, Clippers go 8-3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm not seeing a win here. The matchup in the middle- Hoffa vs Kama- should be very interesting. Glad to see Hoff back in the starting lineup. 10 minutes last night; should get more tonight.

Clippers are on a tear. I want to see that Nets' pick nice and low.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i'm still mad about yesterday, we almost had it until we unravelled as a team.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, I was always told by the older generation of basketball fans that i would see the era of perrenial clippers playoff basketball

We laughed then, but look at 'em now :eek8:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i think Hoffa will be guarding Brand so Bosh dosent get pushed around


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sheesh. This is a late one.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i really hope this isnt a nail biter...i ussually get very excited in these games...and the last time i was watching a late game nobody in my house really slept...what can i say im a screamer (that can really be misconstrued)...but hey lets hope the raps win...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

TSN might have some good ratings cause i might fall asleep watching this one


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Ive watched a few Clips games cause im here on the West Coast, and I really dont see what you guys do in Kaman. Sure hes a big body, but we should be alot more concerned with Brand, Cassel and Maggette. Any of those 3 can take the game alone.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

You know, as badly as your team is doing, I'd be happy if either team wins tonight. Raptors because I like Villanueva and bosh, but either way, good luck.

I just hope it's a good game.

Peace out, oh and we have a play by play in the Clipper's forum if you guys are interested.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

So... Why the hell haven't we changed our starting lineup (aside from Hoffa)? Because we got off to a good start.. once?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

onecooljew said:


> Ive watched a few Clips games cause im here on the West Coast, and I really dont see what you guys do in Kaman. Sure hes a big body, but we should be alot more concerned with Brand, Cassel and Maggette. Any of those 3 can take the game alone.



well weve really fallen accustomed to the fact that average big men have career nights against us...so we really should be worried about anybody who is more then 6'9


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm definately going to stay up and watch this one. No school until 2:30 tomorrow.


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

Wilcox will likely light us up again, even though he has gotten little Pt this year.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Araujo Looking Good Again Tonight Thats A Handfull Of Games Over The Past Week, Could This Be The Start Of Hoffa's Progression As A Quality C In The NBA?

6PTS 1st Q


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

gee charlie v was having the hot hand and mitchell pull him out right away? speaking of screwed up rotations.......


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

From the sounds of it, everyone is droppin shots tonite.
Up 10 at half on a great team.

Charlie up to his usual great game

Also nice to see Mo playing well on the road


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

WTF.

Jose has played 2 mins at the half, has 2 pts, 2 asts, 2 reb and a steal.

Message to Sam.

PLAY JOSE!!!


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

play Hoffa!!!


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

play Charlie


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

*LoL*


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Great thread guys!
Raps leading 81-78 at the end of the 3rd Q. 
I have to go to school, unfortunately. (7:30AM here)
I hope the Raps win this one. Were looking OK. 

Go Raptors!!


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Good game so far, everyone seems to be doing their job except Jalen.

Anyone think Jalen might be dogging it like how Vince was last year before he got traded? It's crossed my mind but I like to think that Jalen has more integrity than to do that to us.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

WTF is Bonner still doing in there put Charile or Hoffa in Sam .. if we lose this game its cause of Mitchell!!!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

yo wtf, 3 mins left, why the hell isnt charlie in the game??!?!?


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

i dont understand mitchell anymore, charlie has been great thus far, y the hell is he on the bench?


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

As I look at the play-by-play all I see is missed 3 pters. I look at the box score and see 23 attempted threes for us and 7 for the clippers.


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Why is Graham allowed to foul out but Mitchell always pulls Hoffa?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Raps lead for 46 mins
Yet fall
103-100
Ugh...
Rose with another horrible nite..
Spoke too soon about Mo..terrible 2nd half


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Mitchell is an ace at running rotations.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

anyone disagree with me
try it

we lost because of Jalen Rose and Morris Peterson
hands down. no one can disagree. its impossible to.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

like most of you...im wondering...why is Matt bonner on the floor in crunch time? thats all im going to say...why is Matt Bonner on the floor in crunch time....and Jalen Rose is completely invaluable to this team now..atleat before and he used to be good in crunch time...now he is **** in that..**** jalen rose...what a looser....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know why Bosh passed out of that final play, kicking it to a cold Morris Peterson when he had a one-on-one with Kaman, but I suspect it had everything to do with what happened in Phoenix. Bosh got nervous and gave that possession away. Sometimes I forget he's 21 years old. In time he'll demand that ball and he'll know what to do with it. I thought he played pretty well tonight otherwise. He had 13 free throws but probably could've had 20 if the refs were consistent at all with what they were calling.

People are going to harp on Mitchell big time after this loss. Jalen was way off his game tonight and still logged a lot of minutes. But at the end Joey fouled out (6 fouls in 15 minutes?) so we can either go with a frontcourt of Bonner/Villanueva/Bosh with James and Peterson in the back court or run Calderon and James with Peterson at the three and a couple of bigs up front.

Personally the Calderon/James/Peterson/Villanueva/Bosh lineup would've been preferable at the end but Sam's got to develop more trust in his young players. I suppose they have to earn the right to be on the floor in the crunch. A little frustrated at the way things went but that's life.

It was a good game compared to last night. Good game compared to all our games this year and last, I suppose. We kept them down for almost the whole game. I thought the officiating was really poor tonight (crazy no-calls for both teams) and that, combined with Sam Cassell's just unconscious shooting, was enough to turn the tide at the end.

Did you know we shot .379 on the game? Shocking what difference free throws can make. Get to the rack, get offensive rebounds, get putbacks, get in the lane, drive into traffic, and look what happens. Sit on the perimeter like a bum and you get embarassed like last night.

Hoff was solid again. Brand hit shots that nobody else makes... it's like he's shooting down on the basket from ten feet. Gotta think Hoff remembered his last trips to the Staples Center, both of which were good games for him. Got some confidence on the road--good on him.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> anyone disagree with me
> try it
> 
> we lost because of Jalen Rose and Morris Peterson
> hands down. no one can disagree. its impossible to.



Our coach lost us this game no one else... we were leading the whole game with Rose and Mo-pete. Mitchell puts Bosh, Bonner, Rose, Mo, and James while Clippers go big and slowly comes back, they take the lead and then with 4.5 sec left Mitchell changes the line up and puts in Jose and leaves Charlie on the bench :curse: ? 

The Raps played great and should not take the blame for this loss.

110% this loss goes on Mitchell's shoulders no one else.... wake the F wup Mitchell what game were you watching??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

i disagree!
did mitchell tell rose and peterson to pull up for random 3pters, which we all know are raptor killers? did he tell him to do that? i dont think so. that's rose trying to redeem himself at the heads of the young players of toronto. **** rose. **** him forever. **** his decision making. **** his mindset. **** his perspective and **** his attitude. ya i said it...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

This was a great game to watch, it actually looked like an NBA game out there, especially compared to the game yesterday

Our young guys our really coming to play, it's too bad we don't have the veteran leadership that a player like Sam Cassell brought to the Clips.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

This team has go to have the dumbest *team* veterans in the NBA. Rose, elects to pass out rather than fake a shot when Maggette drilled him from the three or tries a runner down the stretch. Then there's Mo Pete who has been stone cold in the second half thinks of trying to get more credit when he tries a 3 pointer when the team was only down by one. 

I wouldn't have said anything if the rookies or second year players make such mistakes, even at such a tight game, down the stretch but these bumbling idiots has truly taken a seat back to everyone else on the team.

on the other side of the glass, despite those two morons continually making stupid play after stupid play the team put themselves in a position to win in the past two games, against teams that should easily beat the raptors based on wins and losses.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

It's really tough seeing what veteran guys on other teams do for there teams, and then you look at what our guys do. Jalen looks like the rookie out there, and made Sam Mitchell look even worse tonight by deciding to go with him in the fourth

funny how, right now our most highly paid player would best serve his team by not playing :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

100% Right Man, Preach


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Random observations...*

- Matt Bonner is a great set shooter, but has nothing to offer beyond that. Now hustle is great, but Matt has *NO*chance on the boards everynight. He tries so hard but he's always up against guys that are bigger, taller, longer and more athletic than he is. If he's not hitting those open looks for us, he is a liablity out there on the floor every minute he's out there, no doubt about it. 

- Lost in all the negativity, Mike James has been a pleasure to watch, especially when you start to not evaluate him as PG. He is hands down our best SG right now, he's got that versatile game and has been a good surpise of late :clap: 

- Sam Mitchell, seemed to go away from his original theory of going with the guys that were hot. He gained a lot of respect last year when he benched Jalen and Vince for fourth quarters and the Raps got the win with the players that were working well at the time. Sitting Charlie and electing to go with Jalen in the fourth seemed to contridict what he was doing last year. I'm not even going to get into his lineup rotations, it's like beating a dead horse.

- Forget Penny Hardaway and Tim Thomas, cause a Jalen Rose is the hands down dollar for dollar the most overpaid player in the league for what they produce. It just boggles the mind when you think about this being a better team with him in civies on the sidelines, yet he is our highest paid player!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> - Lost in all the negativity, Mike James has been a pleasure to watch, especially when you start to not evaluate him as PG. He is hands down our best SG right now, he's got that versatile game and has been a good surpise of late :clap:



There's alot of positive things to talk about this season. Tossing aside the wins and losses, the young core of this group is carrying this team and have outplayed the likes of Rose and Mo Pete, a couple of people who are supposed to be carrying the young'ins on their backs. 

I never expected the rooks to be contributing this much before the season started. I figured the vets would be the ones keeping the games close and the rooks would be the ones contributing a little here and there to get the team over the hump throughout the course of the games. As it stands out, it's the polar opposite where the rooks are the ones who are keeping the games close and it's up to the likes of Mo Pete and Rose to get over the stretch where things become stagnant, case in point, Rose performing his best game of the season against Miami which resulted in a win. 

For the most part, I'm happy with this team right now considering the type of competition they've faced. This team has yet to face against Charlotte, Atltanta, NOK, Portland, and whichever team considered to be a bottom-feeding squad. 

It's the dumbfoolery of the bumbling idiots, Rose and Mo Pete, that I can't stand. In a stretch of games where we've seen improvement in most of our players, these two sh*theads are bringing them down.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bad teams find ways to lose down the stretch. That's how it works.

Raps had 96 points with 6 minutes to play. Only scored 3 out of their offence the rest of the game, plus 1 on an intentional foul at the very end. That's not on Bonner and not on Mitchell other than not having the club prepard for the Clip zone maybe. Players have to make plays. Jalen, MoP, Bosh, James should not be relying on Sam or Matt to save them.

Clips blocked 12 shots. Raps 1.

Jalen looks about 40 years old this season. If he can't score efficiently then he is just a heavy weight this club can't afford to drag around. Who would even trade for him the way he is playing? You would think he would want to showcase himself to a contender.

If EWill were healthy he would be in the game at the end. Or Alvin. Then we could bench Rose when he's struggling, which is almost every game.

Meanwhile the Clips got 77 points on only 43 shots from Cassel, Maggette, and Brand. Those vets closed out a game they had no business being in. Refs helped with no-calls on the Cassel charge and Brand charge.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say that your raptors played a good game, you almost beat the Clippers. A lot of people woiull say that the Clippers just played horrible, but how can you be horrible with a FG percentage the Clippers had on the game. Toronto just played well tonight, very well.

I was so frustrated midway through the foruth at the Clippers that I stopped my play by play, and I was hoping they lost so they would get a realtiy check. The Clippers thought they couild sleep on you guys but you really showed them

Peace.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

trick said:


> I never expected the rooks to be contributing this much before the season started. I figured the vets would be the ones keeping the games close and the rooks would be the ones contributing a little here and there to get the team over the hump throughout the course of the games. As it stands out, it's the polar opposite where the rooks are the ones who are keeping the games close and it's up to the likes of Mo Pete and Rose to get over the stretch where things become stagnant, case in point, Rose performing his best game of the season against Miami which resulted in a win.
> 
> It's the dumbfoolery of the bumbling idiots, Rose and Mo Pete, that I can't stand. In a stretch of games where we've seen improvement in most of our players, these two sh*theads are bringing them down.


I totally agree. 
When no one, or almost no one helps Chris to carry the burden, there's no chance he's going to make it in the 4th. 
It happened in two consecutive games. The team has just fallen apart in the 4th (played OK in the 3rd) after a good 1st half. 
They weren't good on defense, but with good work on the boards and a ridiculous amount of TO's (only 6!), they toped the Clippers. 
However, when they stopped dominating the boards, LAC just ripped us. 
CB4 gets the feeling that the whole ball game depends on him. No wonder that he's getting anxious and hesitant in the stretch. He had only 3 pts and 1 reb in the 4th, going 1-3 from FT line and field as well. I think he didn't have a single defensive rebound at the 2nd half. 

And that's connected to what trick said. The veterans need to step up, and then Chris will relax and be much better. Happened against Miami. Didn't happen at Phoenix nor LA.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why did Bosh not come in until there was only 7 minutes left in the fourth? Was Sam just waiting until LAC picked up some momentum? If he put Bosh on the floor a couple of minutes earlier we could have definately closed out the game. I also don't get why the hell Jalen Rose was on the floor. He brought absolutely nothing to this team last night.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

what a great game, I mean they came up short, but damn, I never even thought they stood a chance.....gawd I'm just waking up now (10:44 am EST)....West coast games kill me.

I love Mike James, thought Hoffa had his best game of the season and Cv31? dude, 18 points, 6 rebounds and 2 nice *** assists, all in only 20 minutes, and why did he only play 20 mins? because Hoffa played well too.

and CB4 and Brand pretty much had the same nights against each other (other then Brand being a beast in the paint, 6 blocks!)

you gotta lose to win the lottery so, I take plenty of positives outta this.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Why did Bosh not come in until there was only 7 minutes left in the fourth? Was Sam just waiting until LAC picked up some momentum? If he put Bosh on the floor a couple of minutes earlier we could have definately closed out the game. I also don't get why the hell Jalen Rose was on the floor. He brought absolutely nothing to this team last night.


for some reason i doubt that wouldve happen....Bosh was really shying away from getting the ball last night...when we always run that play for him on the shoulder..he was not even there...he was on the other side of the floor setting a pick???? for MoPete???? wtf are you doing Chris...sure u had a bad late game stretch the other night..but comeon u need to step up and that was yesterday...take it fom the games great "I never looked at the consequences of missing a big shot... when you think about the consequences you always think of a negative result." can anyone guess who that was? rep points for whoever does....but anyway as i was saying..Chris really dint want the ball last night when it came down to it...hopefully he develops tht mentality to want the ball then...


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

^your a good poster. I never really noticed before lol

and that was Rafer Alston who said that (??)


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The Quote was from MJ i beleive, talking about the number of games in his career where he MISSED potential game winning shots.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

man sweeeeeeeeet pick with Villa; his game is just amazing

anyway, nice game played by your raps.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was an entertaining game to say the least. there were a lot of raptors who played at their most "comfortable" level of the season.

i have to respect our team's depth now. i mean, i certainly have since the beginning of the year, but now it's becoming clear that almost every player on our team has a spotlight on his play. as fans, we're never quite satisfied with each player's minutes come the end of the game, and that has to underline our will to see so many players on the floor. for example, look at hoffa- he had a strong game, but he hardly played in the second half. he got perfunctory minutes to start the third since he started the first, but that was it.

meanwhile, calderon couldn't squeeze into the game at points either. and v? we've already heard the ruckus about his absence in both phoenix and la. just can't get him in. of course, you do hear about bonner- _why was he playing_, etc.- but you'd probably hear the opposite had he not been playing. i guess the point is that we have almost a full roster of "spotlights" this year and that's valuable. and it became clear to me last night.

which brings me to jalen. man, i think fans have got to get off his back and he's got to get off his own. for starters, i thought he played rather well last night. then i hear "0/8" or "1/9" and it shakes me, in the sense that it's clear he's going to get the shaft from so many (including himself). one of the values i find with jalen is what we're seeing now: he almost always gets a share of the blame. if he takes a primary offensive role, we see complaints about how he's holding the ball from the kids. if he does what he did last night, passing out of the post and just playing within the flow of the game, he gets criticized for not earning his money. 

imo, jalen clearly has something on his mind. i think he's had it on his mind since the start of the year. i don't know what it is, i think it's personal, but i don't think he'll let the public know. regardless, i think it is affecting his play, i think there were some moments last night that weren't typical "jalen moments", and i'd definitely want to be the first to see him turn it around. at the same time, i think he's slowly coming around, while he's not the focal point anymore i think he's still important, and i think he's learning his new role on this new team. 

for those who are crying about his salary, relax. first of all, we didn't sign him to that contract. second of all, if he were putting up gaudy numbers we'd probably still complain about it. and third, i think it's certainly worth suggesting that we begin to appreciate his presence here in toronto, because who else would silently accept such a major portion of the blame after games like this one? i think jalen's acceptance of heavy attention from the media and the public relieves some pressure from the rest of our young roster. i don't think that that intangible should be taken for granted, but i don't think what i say will have an effect either way, so it probably doesn't matter.

jalen's definitely ok in my book, and i think he (along with the rest of the team) had a pretty good game on wednesday night. others can crunch numbers until the cows come home, it don't matter. 

peace


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

sam really pissed me off, i really have tried to support him but with retarded decisions like taking out Charlie for Bonner, he takes out our best offensive rebounder for someone who cant play defense and takes out jose calderon who is our best inside passer for jalen rose who was 1-11 up to that point :curse:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think a lot of us are seeing the same thing....it doesn't mean we're right, but it proves that a lot of dedicated fans are all pointing the finger in the same direction
*just then, all of the sudden, Rob Babcock stepps of the ledge and comes back in through his office window.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

CrookedJ said:


> The Quote was from MJ i beleive, talking about the number of games in his career where he MISSED potential game winning shots.


repped...yup my main man MJ said the quote...good job Crooked..and btw how were ur birthday celebration...there is rep coming ur way if u managed to stay in the bar this time.....

and anson...thanks for the compliment..its appreciated...



ballocks said:


> that was an entertaining game to say the least. there were a lot of raptors who played at their most "comfortable" level of the season.
> 
> i have to respect our team's depth now. i mean, i certainly have since the beginning of the year, but now it's becoming clear that almost every player on our team has a spotlight on his play. as fans, we're never quite satisfied with each player's minutes come the end of the game, and that has to underline our will to see so many players on the floor. for example, look at hoffa- he had a strong game, but he hardly played in the second half. he got perfunctory minutes to start the third since he started the first, but that was it.
> 
> ...


i dont really agree with you here....i dont think any of us get mad at jalen get his own as long as we he doesnt take away from bosh unless its late in the game...personally i liked Jalen all along...but he needs to realize his role on his team..and as you said...i think he has..but that doesnt mean he has to change...we have grown to love Jalen for his late game heroics...and ill tell u one thing...had he ended up taking shots away from Bosh late in the game i woudve been very happy...and i found myself praying last night tthat we got the ball in the hands of either Mike James or Jalen Rose...Bosh for some reason still cannot handle that late game "heroics" if you will...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I know EVERYONE has said this already, but I just need to vent. 
IS MITCHELL BLIND OR SOMETHING??? DOES HE MISTAKE CV FOR BONNER? WHYYYYY is Bonner on in the 4th instead of Villanueva? Seriously, I keep telling myself, wtf is this coach thinking? How has Bonner "earned" his right to stay on in the 4th? If there is a hand in Bonner's face, there is absolutely NOTHING he can do. He has NO post moves, CANNOT pass, and his DRIBBLING? Give me a break...on top of that his D is quite bad. I don't care if he hustles, this guy should SOLELY be a guy coming off the bench to provide a quick spark. He is by no means a starter or a guy to keep in the 4th and the sooner Mitchell realizes that, the sooner our rotation will win games. 

ANOTHER THING I MUST TALK ABOUT!
Someone else said how Mitchell lets Graham foul out, but pulls out Hoffa when he makes one mistake. GIVE THE KID A BREAK YOU ****ING RETARD OF A COACH!!!! Didn't you say yourself, "we have to take our lumps?" So why aren't you letting the kid play through his mistakes? Honestly guys, Mitchell has really changed this year. He is a TERRIBLE coach imo and must be gone after this season. Him and Rose were 2 cancer cells before, but have now fused to become a new, deadly breed of cancer. We MUST find a cure for this cancer FAST!!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Some thoughts on players:

Mike James, Morris Peterson, and Jalen Rose were all meh. James didn't do much - made some awful decisions against the zone defence. Mo-Pete had a good first half but was nowhere to be found in the second. Rose wasn't as bad as the numbers indicate - but he was pretty bad. 

I thought Bosh played excellent. He's been playing better defense as of late. He's getting to the line. He definetly shouldn't have passed up that shot where he had a one on one matchup with Kaman. That obviously had something to do with Grant shutting him down last game. By the way, adhir - great quote.

Hoffa played good for the third straight game. For the second game - he started the game with an offensive rebound, and a layup. That has to help his confidence. Even though he only had 3 boards, he always keeps his man off the boards. Good d, and scored a little too. Still lost on the help d.

The rooks were decent. Jose played pretty good, got to the basket with ease against Cassell. Joey with the first scoreless game of his career. Still looks uncomfortable on the offensive end. Charlie played very well. Showed his great scoring ability, as usual. Also showed off his beautiful passing ability - which I would like to see a little more of.

Tough lose. We played a great game the whole way through, and we blow it in the end. I put this lose on Sam Mitchell. If he puts in Calderon in favour of Rose, and Villanueva in favour of Bonner at the end of the game - we win the game.

It was VERY painful to watch our team work against a zone defence. You would think they practice this things - geeze. And this were our 'veterans' that couldn't figure out what to do against the zone. 

Jose and Charlie would have helped a ton with their penetration skills.


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Seriously, I wish a bunch of us could go to a game, then at the end take Mitchell away and scream at him till he pisses himself.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

undefined_playa said:


> Seriously, I wish a bunch of us could go to a game, then at the end take Mitchell away and scream at him till he pisses himself.


Kind of a strange thing to wish for, but ok. 

We could easily be 4-8 right now, but is that really so much better?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> repped...yup my main man MJ said the quote...good job Crooked..and btw how were ur birthday celebration...there is rep coming ur way if u managed to stay in the bar this time.....


B-day was good - went down to USA - Canton, Ohio ( visit Dad) / Pittsburgh ( pens / Canadiens game)

I got drunk at the game, but we didn't get kicked out. Then we went to a gas station at 12:30 and bought the following:
12 Coors Light
12 Miller High Life
2 pounds of Beef jerky, extra spicy
1 pack of Marlboros

Total cost : $26!! The Beef jerky was the most expensive thing.
America - land of cheap booze and smokes.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Kind of a strange thing to wish for, but ok.
> 
> We could easily be 4-8 right now, but is that really so much better?


exactly, if Bosh is ok, I'd rather have our record.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

you know what, i don't usually like to put too much emphasis on individual plays, but i think mitchell is really having a tough time drawing up offensive strategies as evidenced by our desperation heave at the buzzer. like, we had a full timeout to come up with something, to get our players on the same page, and what did we do? we inbounded the ball to mike james, on his lonesome in the backcourt, and watched him throw up a prayer at the buzzer.

i mean, was that the strategy? if i were the coach, i would've had bosh or someone (even villanueva) throw a hail mary pass from the baseline, after several decent screens to free up a player like mop or bonner or jalen or james or whoever. yeah, we don't have grant hill and christian laettner on the roster, okay, but it's worth a shot. did we think mike james from 50 feet was a better alternative? i don't know.

there are a lot of things that leave me scratching my head, but that one was especially obvious. yeah, we had ~ 4 seconds, but come on- some movement downcourt would've given us a better chance at sending the game to overtime. i don't know if sam is to blame here, but he seems outmatched on a regular basis- this coming from a fan who doesn't exactly enjoy villifying coaches. 

i just don't know how that particular play could've been justified. i'd love to see sam try but i haven't read a word on the subject. it's still a mystery to me.

peace


----------

